# [HDDs] Desfragmentar particiones en linux

## ekz

Hola a todos

Se que en muchos lados dicen que en linux es innecesario desfragmentar los discos, ya que ext3 y reiserfs los manejan mejor que fat32 y blabla.. Pero en el ex-blog de gringo hace tieeeempo leí un artículo que dice lo contrario.

Además que en gentoo debemos tener jodida la partición /  por culpa de /var (los que no alcanzamos a darnos cuenta a tiempo.. xD)

Bueno alguien tiene idea o sabe algo al respecto?

Enlace relacionado

SAludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Hola a todos
> 
> Se que en muchos lados dicen que en linux es innecesario desfragmentar los discos, ya que ext3 y reiserfs los manejan mejor que fat32 y blabla.. Pero en el ex-blog de gringo hace tieeeempo leí un artículo que dice lo contrario.

 

Hay varias cosas que se asumen (no en ese blog, sino de forma generalizada en la red) que no son correctas del todo, o en absoluto. Puntualizo algunas cosas que creo que son importantes:

1.- Por perfecto que sea un sistema de archivos, un mínimo de fragmentación es inevitable.

2.- Como consecuencia de lo anterior, los sistemas de ficheros de linux, también fragmentan.

3.- Es cierto que ext3 es más eficiente que fat o ntfs en lo que a manejo de la fragmentación se refiere.

4.- No es cierto que reiserfs maneje la fragmentación mejor que ext3 ni que fat. De hecho, uno de los problemas de reiserfs es su altísimo nivel de fragmentación, y la caída en el rendimiento conforme la misma va creciendo. Reiserfs es pésimo en lo que se refiere a la fragmentación. (Y con "reiserfs" me refiero a reiser 3.x).

5.- A pesar de lo dicho en 3., no es cierto que eso sea lo que mayor ganancia de rendimiento da con respecto a otros SO como windows. La gran ventaja de linux sobre windows es que tiene planificadores de entrada/salida, que ordenan las operaciones de disco de forma que no es necesario que el disco se mueva tanto. Por tanto, el tema no es que ext3 fragmente menos, que también es cierto, sino que en linux, los sistemas de ficheros rinden virtualmente lo mismo sea cual sea el grado de fragmentación del disco (a no ser que sea una cosa muy exagerada y el disco esté casi lleno). Como las operaciones se ordenan de la forma más eficiente, la diferencia de rendimiento entre un fs fragmentado y uno sin fragmentación es irrisoria. Esa es la gran diferencia.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Además que en gentoo debemos tener jodida la partición /  por culpa de /var (los que no alcanzamos a darnos cuenta a tiempo.. xD)
> 
> 

 

La sensatez es la mejor arma contra la fragmentación. Por este motivo y por algunos otros, es aconsejable que las particiones que tienen un alto volumen de borrado y creación de nuevos archivos de forma diaria o semanal, como /tmp, /var, /usr/portage, /usr/src y similares, deberían tener su partición aparte. Cada vez que instalamos o desinstalamos un kernel en /usr/src, estamos creando miles y miles de archivos que se van esparciendo por todo el disco. Por esta razón, lo más sano es dejar una partición para /, y poner particiones aparte para dichos lugares especiales que cambian de forma tan radical y masiva.

No se si ésto te aclara algo, pero bueno, ahí queda  :Razz: 

----------

## i92guboj

En cuanto a la defragmentación: la forma más fácil es mover el contenido de la partición a cualquier otro lugar, y luego volverlo a mover a la partición original. También puedes pasarlo todo a un tarball y luego formatear la partición y descomprimirlo de nuevo. Existen también algunas utilidades para el tema... No se si son efectivas o no.

----------

## ekz

Me viene muy bien esa información, muchas gracias.

----------

## sirope

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En cuanto a la defragmentación: la forma más fácil es mover el contenido de la partición a cualquier otro lugar, y luego volverlo a mover a la partición original. También puedes pasarlo todo a un tarball y luego formatear la partición y descomprimirlo de nuevo. Existen también algunas utilidades para el tema... No se si son efectivas o no.

 

Pero según lo que sabía se puede desfragmentar sin eliminar todo y formatear ¿o no?

¿Y que no ZFS no se fragmenta?

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   En cuanto a la defragmentación: la forma más fácil es mover el contenido de la partición a cualquier otro lugar, y luego volverlo a mover a la partición original. También puedes pasarlo todo a un tarball y luego formatear la partición y descomprimirlo de nuevo. Existen también algunas utilidades para el tema... No se si son efectivas o no. 
> 
> Pero según lo que sabía se puede desfragmentar sin eliminar todo y formatear ¿o no?
> 
> ¿Y que no ZFS no se fragmenta?

 

Como ya dije, existen algunas utilidades para algunos tipos de sistema de archivos, que permiten la defragmentación a la Windows  :Razz:  Y como también dije antes, no tengo ni idea de si son efectivas o son solo intentos fallidos. En cualquier caso, la defragmentación completa y más efectiva es la que ya he explicado: moverlo todo a una ubicación temporal, y luego de nuevo a su sitio original. Es la única forma de asegurar que todo está contiguo y sin fragmentación alguna.

En cuanto a zfs, no hay razón por la que no vaya a fragmentar, como todos. No se si tiene algún tipo de mecanismo para defragmentar on-line, supongo que para reiser4, que tiene una arquitectura de plugins, también podría haber algo (son solo conjeturas, no tengo datos sobre el tema, y ciertamente no tengo interés en el asunto). Ten en cuenta que, incluso si eso fuera cierto, añadiría una carga extra al disco duro y a la cpu. Un precio que no estoy dispuesto a pagar para arreglar un problema que no existe, porque, como también explico más arriba, en linux gracias a los i/o schedulers, la fragmentación no es un problema real, aunque se dé.

EDIT: me refiero, por supuesto, a linux con sus sistemas nativos: ext3 y ext2. Otros como reiserfs pueden tener un comportamiento distinto y no tan óptimo.

----------

## gringo

la verdad es que es un tema divertido : si te pasas por un foro de linux y dices que los sistemas de archivos que tenemos en linux se fragmentan como cualquier otro casi fijo que se monta un flame de dos pares de cojones y no te meten en la hoguera de milagro  :Smile:  Pero bueno, no lo ve el que no lo quiere ver, asi de claro.

Para ext4 está programado un defragmentador-online desos si bien la última versión creo que ya es de febrero ( http://lwn.net/Articles/221840/ ) y creo que tampoco está claro que se vaya a incluir asi de primeras.

Y para los que tanto queréis probar el zfs ( que dicho sea de paso, al igual que i92guboj no me creo que no se fragmente sin algún mecanismo), podéis jugar con btrfs que va mas o menos en esa misma dirección por lo poco que he leído ... pero sin problemas de licencias  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Annagul

Gracias, i92guboj, por tus respuestas. Tus mensajes tienen mucha e interesante información que agradezco mucho. Para un no-informático apasionado por la informática y con ansias de aprender son muy valiosos tus aportes   :Wink: 

----------

## elsdello

Hola buenas gente,

lo primer que voy a decir sobre el tema es:

---->¡GRINGO A LA HOGUERA YA!<------ (imaginaos aqui los neones y las trompetas con los bombos y el dong final  :Very Happy: )

Luego agradecerle a todos para darnos siempre tanta información cada dia aprendo cosas nuevas en este foro, como alguien dijo en otro hilo, aqui no hay cantidad como en otros foros, (como alguno de no se que de los humanos xD) pero hay mucha calidad. (Que buenos somos todos xD y modestos xD)

Luego mi pregunta es, yo cada 180 dias o no se cuantas veces que se monta el disco duro, cuandor arranca el sistema se pone a analizarlo y a veces pone 0,algo no-contiguos, yo suponia que era porque encontraba ficheros desfragmentados (ya que yo tampoco me creo que no se desfragmente nada) y tambien supuse que los ponia bien, no se si es asi o voy muy equivocado.

Luego comentar que yo lo tengo muy simple el sistema operativo.

Tengo asi:

hda (120GB)

---------------

/boot 32M (hda1)

/ 120 menos los 32M de arriba (hda2)

hdb (300GB)

---------------

4GB swap

/mnt/datos pa poner lo que me bajo, tengo documentos , ficheros en general.

Yo no he notado ninguna bajada de rendimiento en absoluto en los dias y dias que hace que lo tengo instalado todo, ademas de jugar perfectamente el WoW con el wine, la pregunta siguiente es si me aconsejais que haga alguna otra particion por ahi, alguna por el directorio de portage o si ya veo que me funciona bien no es necesario hacerle nada.

Muchas gracias a todos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *elsdello wrote:*   

> Luego comentar que yo lo tengo muy simple el sistema operativo.
> 
> Tengo asi:
> 
> hda (120GB)
> ...

 

Yo creo una partición aparte para casi todo lo menudillo. Es una forma de luchar contra la fragmentación de tus archivos. Así, tengo particiones separadas para /var/, /tmp (enlazado con /var/tmp), /usr/src, /var/portage (ahí es donde vive mi portage), /var/portage/distfiles, y por supuesto /home. La lista completa, por si a alguien le interesa:

```

$ pydf

Filesystem           Size      Used     Avail  Use% [        ] Mounted on       

/dev/hda8           9071M     3785M     5101M  43.0 [###     ] /                

/dev/hda3           1883M      551M     1236M  31.0 [##      ] /var             

/dev/hda6            116G       62G       48G  56.0 [####    ] /home            

/dev/hda7            898M      356M      490M  42.0 [###     ] /var/portage     

/dev/hda2           4702M     1315M     3147M  29.0 [##      ] /var/por~stfiles 

/dev/hda9           4702M      137M     4325M   3.0 [        ] /tmp             

/dev/hda9           4702M      137M     4325M   3.0 [        ] /var/tmp         

/dev/hda10           949M      201M      700M  22.0 [##      ] /root            

/dev/hda11          4424M      435M     3763M  10.0 [#       ] /usr/src         

/dev/sda1            366G      267G       80G  77.0 [######  ] /storage         

/dev/hda5             60M       25M       31M  44.0 [####    ] /boot

```

Este modelo de particionado lo he adoptado tras muchos cambios a lo largo de mis años de Gentoo. Y ahora estoy contento con él. Todo va como debiera, y me facilita mucho la vida. Todo depende de tu forma de trabajo y eso, pero yo al menos, te recomendaría particiones separadas para portage y /usr/src. Son cientos de miles de archivos los que van en esas particiones, y de todos los tamaños.

----------

## ekz

De cuantos Teras es tu disco duro??????????

Yo tengo mi /usr/portage y /home en sus propias particiones..

Las cosas se compilan en /var/tmp/portage cierto?

Con 3 gigas tendrá suficiente?

Y también separaré /usr/src .. nunca tendre más de 4 kernels instalados..

SAludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> De cuantos Teras es tu disco duro??????????
> 
> 

 

No es tan grande. El disco que uso de base es de unos 160 gigas, IDE. Tengo otro que uso de almacén, es un Samsung SATA de 400 gigas, aunque seguramente me plantee una ampliación en no mucho tiempo.

 *Quote:*   

> Las cosas se compilan en /var/tmp/portage cierto?
> 
> 

 

Si. El espacio que requieras va a depender de lo que compilas. Openoffice puede necesitar hasta 6 gigas para estar tranquilo. Si no tiene suficiente, la compilación se parará tras unas cuantas horas. Si usas openoffice-bin, entonces no tendrás ese problema. Por regla general, con un giga en esa partición tendrás para casi todo. Si, puntualmente, necesitas algo más, siempre puedes hacer algo como

```

$ mkdir $HOME/tmp

$ mount -obind $HOME/tmp /var/tmp/portage/

$ emerge openoffice

# y cuando termine eso

$ umount /var/tmp/portage

$ rmdir $HOME/tmp

```

Eso te permitirá aumentar la capacidad  de forma temporal. También puedes, simplemente, crear un symlink desde /var/tmp/portage a cualquier otro dir que tenga más espacio.

 *Quote:*   

> Y también separaré /usr/src .. nunca tendre más de 4 kernels instalados..

 

Cada kernel, son entre 200 y 300 megas, lo puedes comprobar con un du -sh /usr/src/<laversiónquesea>. Lo importante no es que pillen mucho o poco, sino que son muchos archivos y se borran y crean muchas veces (cada vez que se instala o desinstala un kernel). Eso hace que sea un directorio bastante nefasto para el tema de la fragmentación, al igual que portage, y por eso me gusta mantenerlo separado.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> du -sh /usr/src/

 

Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo...

***EDITO***

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ pydf 
> 
> ...

 

Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo... 

Ah! ya lo dije antes? 

Por que casi siempre viene de la mano de i92guboj? 

estoy empezando a notar un patrón repetitivo aquí.

Salud!

----------

## elsdello

Hola buenas,

o sea el secreto de que no se desfragmente mucho es tener un muy buen pariticionamiento del disco duro no?

para hacer tantas particiones supongo que tengo que hacer particiones extendidas dentro de una particion primaria, ya que si no recuerdo mal de primarias solo puedo hacer 4 particiones.

Mi disco duro principal es de 120GB y el secundario es de 300GB asi que mas o menos podria seguir el patron de i92guboj que me parece mas que correcto.

Yo el distfiles lo tengo donde esta por defecto, ya lei un dia que ponias (i92guboj) el porque tu crees que en donde tu lo tienes es mejor y la verdad me parecio buena razon pero de momento yo lo voy a dejar donde esta.

No se si voy muy mal encaminado pero yo lo que queria hacer es por ejemplo hacer una particion nueva para mi home y mover todo el contenido de mi home la nueva particion de esta forma.

cp -a /home/* /mnt/particion

luego desmontar la pariticion de mnt montarla al /home y añadir la entrada en el fstab y repetir este proceso por cada particion.

Hay alguna manera mejor de hacerlo?

Muchas gracias por vuestra atencion y ayuda.

Cuidaos.

----------

## Coghan

Estimados foreros:

Es la primera vez que leo un tema sobre como aplicar soluciones a un problema inexistente.

Tanto tengas tu sistema en una sola partición como en 10 particiones o más, nunca verás que tu sistema se deprime debido a la fragmentación del sistema de ficheros aunque esta mínimamente exista.

ekz, lo que comenta el gringo, usando reyserfs puede ser normal según que caso tenga, reyserfs tiene mejor rendimiento con fichero pequeños, pero en entornos reales siempre encontrarás en una misma partición archivos muy pequeños a vez que archivos de elevados de peso, y en este punto reyserfs no es lo más recomendable.

Yo personalmente dejé de usar reiserfs hace tiempo, después de probar xfs y ext3, me he quedado como base para cualquier sistema que monto sea desktop y/o server con ext3 pero con una serie de optimizaciones, con esto he logrado un equilibrio en la respuesta tanto en lectura como en escritura a disco así como activar el journal completo, no sólo de los metadatos, sin pérdida de rendimiento, incluso yo diría que lo noto hasta más rápido, pero será n ilusiones mias.  :Laughing: 

Este es el /etc/fstab que suelo configurar para Gentoo en una Pc mixta como Desktop y server, en un server dedicado suelo particionar aparte para samba, mysql, y qmail.

```
/etc/fstab

/dev/md1                /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime,data=journal     0 0

/dev/md3                /               ext3            noatime,data=journal            0 0

/dev/md2                none            swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/md5                /usr            ext3            noatime,data=journal            0 0

/dev/md6                /usr/portage    ext3            noatime,data=journal            0 0

/dev/md7                /var            ext3            noatime,data=journal            0 0

/dev/md8                /var/log        ext3            noatime,data=journal            0 0

/dev/md9                /var/tmp        ext3            noatime,data=journal            0 0

/dev/md10               /opt            ext3            noatime,data=journal            0 0

/dev/md11               /tmp            ext3            noatime,data=journal,nodev,nosuid,noexec        0 0

/dev/md12               /home           ext3            noatime,user_xattr,acl,data=journal             0 0

```

El siguiente enlace te da una forma rápida de como hacerlo y porqué

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext3_Filesystem_Tips

Este enlace te explica por qué, por uno de los creadores de Gentoo.

http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-fs8.html#4

De todas formas cada Administrador de sistemas Gentoo, sea profesional o casero tienes sus manías y optimiza o no a su manera. Eso es la verdadera potencia de GNU/Linux, no hay dos iguales y a la vez todos compatibles.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Estimados foreros:
> 
> Es la primera vez que leo un tema sobre como aplicar soluciones a un problema inexistente.
> 
> Tanto tengas tu sistema en una sola partición como en 10 particiones o más, nunca verás que tu sistema se deprime debido a la fragmentación del sistema de ficheros aunque esta mínimamente exista.
> ...

 

La experiencia me demuestra que esto no es cierto. Si mínimamente existe, entonces no hay problema. Eso ya ha quedado más que claro en posts anteriores. Sin embargo, y dependiendo del sistema de ficheros empleado, el rendimiento puede bajar.

Nunca se pueden hacer afirmaciones categóricas como esa, porque el rendimiento en un sistema fragmentado se ve influído por muchos factores, y no solo factores dependientes del SO y del software, sino factores físicos como la geometría del disco duro y su desempeño en operaciones no secuenciales.

En discos bastante llenos, el efecto puede llegar a ser notable, si bien jamás tan desastroso como en el caso de Windows/FAT32.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ekz, lo que comenta el gringo, usando reyserfs puede ser normal según que caso tenga, reyserfs tiene mejor rendimiento con fichero pequeños, pero en entornos reales siempre encontrarás en una misma partición archivos muy pequeños a vez que archivos de elevados de peso, y en este punto reyserfs no es lo más recomendable.
> 
> 

 

Como ya explico arriba, reiserfs tiene SERIOS problemas con la fragmentación. Los más graves de entre todos los sistemas de ficheros en linux. Por esta razón resulta paradójico que lo aconsejes como sistema óptimo en particiones donde la fragmentación será más patente. Reiserfs necesita de por sí mucha cpu para funcionar, y con la fragmentación, esta necesidad se dispara aún más.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> De todas formas cada Administrador de sistemas Gentoo, sea profesional o casero tienes sus manías y optimiza o no a su manera. Eso es la verdadera potencia de GNU/Linux, no hay dos iguales y a la vez todos compatibles.

 

Esta es la gran verdad. Todas las soluciones no sirven para todos. Yo he llegado a mi patrón ideal para el pc casero, que es el que he publicado más arriba, tras varios intentos, y años de linux y bsd. Sin embargo, jamás usaría un patrón así en un servidor para una empresa, por ejemplo. En cada caso, las necesidades son distintas. Ni existe el sistema de ficheros perfecto ni el particionado perfecto.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Nunca se pueden hacer afirmaciones categóricas como esa, porque el rendimiento en un sistema fragmentado se ve influído por muchos factores, y no solo factores dependientes del SO y del software, sino factores físicos como la geometría del disco duro y su desempeño en operaciones no secuenciales.

 

y sobre todo por el uso que haga el usuario. 

 *Quote:*   

> Como ya explico arriba, reiserfs tiene SERIOS problemas con la fragmentación. Los más graves de entre todos los sistemas de ficheros en linux. Por esta razón resulta paradójico que lo aconsejes como sistema óptimo en particiones donde la fragmentación será más patente. Reiserfs necesita de por sí mucha cpu para funcionar, y con la fragmentación, esta necesidad se dispara aún más. 

 

además de lo dicho, que es cierto, reiserfs ya no se desarolla y de hecho suse, uno de sus principales patrocinadores, lo mandó a tomar por saco hace tiempo, lo que creo que es bastante significativo. En el link que os pongo, Jeff Mahoney, que era el principal desarollador de reiserfs por lo que tengo entendido, deja bien clarito cuales son los problemas de este sistema de archivos. La frase que lo resume todo ( y de paso deja clara la postura de suse con reiser4) :

 *Quote:*   

> The solution for replacing an aging file system isnt to switch to a
> 
> brand new unproven file system, but rather a proven one with a clear
> 
> upgrade path. That file system is ext3.

 

Además, Hans Reiser ( creador de ambos fs) está en la cárcel y no pinta que vaya a salir pronto y su empresa namesys está al borde de la quiebra ( si no ha quebrao ya ... uno de sus servidores está desconectao desde hace quince días). 

saluetes

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> La experiencia me demuestra que esto no es cierto. Si mínimamente existe, entonces no hay problema. Eso ya ha quedado más que claro en posts anteriores. Sin embargo, y dependiendo del sistema de ficheros empleado, el rendimiento puede bajar.
> 
> Nunca se pueden hacer afirmaciones categóricas como esa, porque el rendimiento en un sistema fragmentado se ve influído por muchos factores, y no solo factores dependientes del SO y del software, sino factores físicos como la geometría del disco duro y su desempeño en operaciones no secuenciales.
> 
> En discos bastante llenos, el efecto puede llegar a ser notable, si bien jamás tan desastroso como en el caso de Windows/FAT32.
> ...

 

No es mi intención hacer rotundidades molestas, sólo trataba de enfatizar "tal hecho", que realmente habías dejado claro.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como ya explico arriba, reiserfs tiene SERIOS problemas con la fragmentación. Los más graves de entre todos los sistemas de ficheros en linux. Por esta razón resulta paradójico que lo aconsejes como sistema óptimo en particiones donde la fragmentación será más patente. Reiserfs necesita de por sí mucha cpu para funcionar, y con la fragmentación, esta necesidad se dispara aún más.
> 
> 

 

Trataré de explicarme, como muy novato en este foro trataré de mejorar en mis opiniones, quizá no se entienda bien, trato de "no"  recomendar reyserfs aunque sea más rápido en algunos aspectos. Luego comento y recomiendo el usar ext3, y añado las optimizaciones, con los enlaces que me ayudaron, que yo uso para ext3. Sólo con la intención de que sirvan de ayuda, como a mi me ayudaron, y con esta fórmula es con la que actualmente me siento más a gusto. cada cual que elija la más conveniente para su sistema.

Me alegra este tipo de debates, me ayudan a refrescar temas que daba por supuestos y sabidos que nunca hay que dejar de tocar de vez en cuando. Yo no empecé sabiendo, ni lo he pretendido nunca, gente como vosotros (ustedes en mi tierra), me habéis ayudado de forma anónima a solucionar la mayoría de los tropiezos que me he encontrado y me sigo encontrando. Mis sistemas no son perfectos, aunque prometo que pongo mi esfuerzo en que lo sean, lo que recomiendo es porque yo lo uso y me va bien y trato de devolver lo que me habéis ayudado aportando mi pequeño granito.

----------

## 2uncas

La verdad que es un post muy interesante.

Después de leeros me he decidido a cambiar -si se puede -  de  reiserfs a ext3, conocéis alguna guía o procedimiento para ello o es complicado?

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Yo también uso Reiserfs. No sabía que este sistema tuviera problemas con la fragmentación. De hecho, no me da problemas.

Si quieres cambiar una partición de Reiser a Ext3, me temo que la única forma es:

1- Copiar todos los datos a otra parte

2- Desmontar la partición

3- Formatearla como ext3

4- Actualizar /etc/fstab y montar la partición de nuevo

5- Volver a copiar los datos en su sitio.

Por cierto, ¿sabéis de algún programa para Linux que muestre el estado de la fragmentación de un disco? ya sabéis, que diga cuántos archivos hay, cuantos fragmentos de media por archivo, etc.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿sabéis de algún programa para Linux que muestre el estado de la fragmentación de un disco?

 

hay alguna herramientas mas, pero descubrí esta hace poco :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-560800.html

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

Hola, me ha gustado diskmap.

Aquí tenéis un pequeño ebuild para instalarlo:

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="Displays a graphical map of files in a disk partition"

HOMEPAGE="http://wam.umd.edu/~mcr"

SRC_URI="http://wam.umd.edu/~mcr/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=""

src_compile() {

        emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

        dosbin diskmap || die "install failed"

        dodoc COPYING

}
```

Yo lo he puesto en /usr/local/portage/sys-block/diskmap

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   La experiencia me demuestra que esto no es cierto. Si mínimamente existe, entonces no hay problema. Eso ya ha quedado más que claro en posts anteriores. Sin embargo, y dependiendo del sistema de ficheros empleado, el rendimiento puede bajar.
> 
> Nunca se pueden hacer afirmaciones categóricas como esa, porque el rendimiento en un sistema fragmentado se ve influído por muchos factores, y no solo factores dependientes del SO y del software, sino factores físicos como la geometría del disco duro y su desempeño en operaciones no secuenciales.
> 
> En discos bastante llenos, el efecto puede llegar a ser notable, si bien jamás tan desastroso como en el caso de Windows/FAT32.
> ...

 

No hay nada de molesto en el debate, siempre es bueno que haya movimiento y se puedan contrastar opiniones y puntos de vista  :Smile: 

 *2uncas wrote:*   

> La verdad que es un post muy interesante.
> 
> Después de leeros me he decidido a cambiar -si se puede -  de  reiserfs a ext3, conocéis alguna guía o procedimiento para ello o es complicado?
> 
> Saludos.

 

Complicado no, pero tampoco hay forma de hacerlo automáticamente. La única forma es copiar todo el contenido de la partición que se quiere cambiar (con cp -a, para preservar permisos y todo el rollo ese) o bien comprimirlo con tar. Luego se desmonta la partición, se formatea con mkfs.ext3. Te recomiendo usar también "tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/<hdloquesea>" sobre la partición que formatees en ext3.

Tras eso, la montas otra vez y vuelves a mover el contenido a su interior.

----------

## ekz

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ¿sabéis de algún programa para Linux que muestre el estado de la fragmentación de un disco? 
> 
> hay alguna herramientas mas, pero descubrí esta hace poco :
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-560800.html
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  Yo después de probar ese test abrí este hilo xD

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Te recomiendo usar también "tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/<hdloquesea>" sobre la partición que formatees en ext3.

 

Que pasa si formateé mis particiones en su momento con mke2fs -j y nunca hice tune2fs antes de empezar a usarlas?

Osea, ya que sale el tema, que pasa si lo hago ahora mismo?

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Te recomiendo usar también "tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/<hdloquesea>" sobre la partición que formatees en ext3. 
> 
> Que pasa si formateé mis particiones en su momento con mke2fs -j y nunca hice tune2fs antes de empezar a usarlas?
> 
> Osea, ya que sale el tema, que pasa si lo hago ahora mismo?
> ...

 

No hay problema.   :Wink: 

La forma correcta de hacerlo se explica en la página man de tune2fs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>               After  setting  or  clearing sparse_super and filetype filesystem features, e2fsck( must be run on
> 
>               the filesystem to return the filesystem to  a  consistent  state.   Tune2fs  will  print  a  message
> ...

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Habrá que probar entonces... Gracias.

Salud!

----------

